# 
15%      .         ,      ?       ?

----------


## .

.   -? 
  -  1  2017

----------

-1 ?

----------


## .

.       ,     
  ,

----------

,      ?

----------

?

----------

.... ( -   ).
      -   ,  - . ,    ( -) +    (  ).
        .

----------


## .

**,       .     ,

----------

?         ,            ,             .   -   .           ,     .    ()          ,       .

----------


## ABell

?

----------


## mrushan

> .... ( -   ).
>       -   ,  - . ,    ( -) +    (  ).
>         .


!             ?    ,          . (   ),      .

----------


## Nataliya_S

.    +.1-  +.2 -    .         . 
*ABell*,    ,   .      ?

----------


## ABell

.   .

----------


## Nataliya_S

*ABell*,         ?   .

----------


## ABell

. ( ,   .    "",   . ).

----------


## ggalla

,         (    ),     6%   ?

----------


## ABell

:
http://ukab.ru/shtrafy-za-nezakonnuy...yatelnost-2017
:
   .

----------


## ggalla

..      ?
     :    ,        .

----------


## ABell

?

----------


## ggalla

,   .   ?

----------


## ABell

.

----------

